# Wer hat alles ein Lenovo Thinkpad R 500

## LinuxTom

Oder auch (sehr) ähnlich. Hintergrund, sind immer wieder Fehler/Probleme, die oft mit der konkreten Hardware zusammenhängen. Und das auch noch alles unter Gentoo. Wenn wir da eine extra "Gemeinde" hätten, würde sich vielleicht das eine oder andere vereinfachen.

----------

## Max Steel

Naja okay... allerdings fehlt die Möglichkeit, Nein anderes Fabrikat, oder nein garkein laptop

----------

## doedel

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Oder auch (sehr) ähnlich. Hintergrund, sind immer wieder Fehler/Probleme, die oft mit der konkreten Hardware zusammenhängen. Und das auch noch alles unter Gentoo. Wenn wir da eine extra "Gemeinde" hätten, würde sich vielleicht das eine oder andere vereinfachen.

 

Ich habe auch immer wieder "Probleme" mit meinem Thinkpad und Gentoo - aber das liegt wohl weniger an Fehlern und Bugs, sondern wohl eher daran, dass der User seine Config selbst machen darf  :Wink: 

Dein aktuelles Problem ist in meinen Augen kein Problem, nur weil man einem Kernel-Modul noch Optionen hinterherwerfen muss. Die Mute Taste lässt sich entweder per ACPI oder xev "auslesen".

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich sehe das als Problem deshalb, weil es 3 Jahre ohne Probleme geht und nu auf einmal, ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Schade, dass man nur "Ja"-Antworten geben kann. Ich habe ein Dell Latitude und bin "relativ" zufrieden, ich hätte aber lieber ein Thinkpad.

----------

## schmidicom

< http://www.acer.ch/ac/de/CH/content/model/LX.RHK02.115 + http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-vertex-2-sata-ii-2-5-ssd.html

Bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden und alles funktioniert.

Nur die drei Zeilen die der Kernel trotz "quiet" ausgibt sind etwas unschön aber die zeigt er auch nur an wenn im BIOS der zusätzliche NVIDIA Grafikchip aktiviert ist.

EDIT:

Zu früh gefreut eine Sache geht wohl doch nicht so ganz, aber das gehört hier nicht hin.

----------

